# Kitchen banquette help



## libelder (Feb 11, 2014)

I've seen the pix of Todd Clippingers kitchen banquette on this site and I'd love to find plans- DH and I want a corner banquette with the sort of slant back shown in his pix and I especially love the huge drawers, but DH says "sure, if you can find me plans"... he's got the skills, who's got the instructions? Can anyone tell me where to find the blow-by-blow instructions? Thanks so much.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Lib - Here are the only plans I have from the Banquette Project. The clean drawing was actually done after the project was built in order to share the information with others that have asked since it is a popular item. I built the banquette from the rough sketches.

I used Accuride drawer glides that were 3' and 4' long. They cost about $260 and $360 each. Yes, the drawer glides actually cost a little over $600 - my cost. They can be used as side mount or under mount.

Here is the link: http://www.accuride.com/Industrial/Product/Details.asp?ProductID=94&CatID=&ProductName=Industrial-AL4120

Let me know if there is anything else, I will try to help out.

Here is the link to my Flickr Album with more photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/toddclippinger/sets/72157622501350063/


----------



## libelder (Feb 11, 2014)

This is terrific help, thank you so much. He may balk at the drawers at that price though, dang it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

The drawer glides are a shocker for sure!

You could just go for something in the 24"-30" range they would be much more affordable. I love Blum hardware and would recommend checking into them.

http://www.blum.com/us/en/01/30/10/


----------

